# Krib aggression?



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick question how aggressive would a single krib be towards other dwarf species in a 20gall?

Could you mix them with south american dwarfs such as bolivain rams?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mix them in only a 20 gallon, either a high or long. A 36" tank would work though. I'd recommend african rams, a pair of each in a 40 breeder works well. 20 gallons just aren't enough floor space for multiple species of even dwarf pikes.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

ok so a single female krib would not mix well in a community 20 gallon

this is under the assumption that she won't be paired up and thus have fry/eggs????

or are they aggressive in nature even if not paired/breeding?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

whoops


----------



## BTBarney (Sep 23, 2008)

I have had to temporarily house a single _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ in a 20g with limited tankmates (two small angels and a cory - my wife's tank), and it was problematic. My non-breeding male became very aggressive and territorial, even without the presence of a female to stimulate this behavior. I do not know if a female would also attempt to dominate the tank, but I personally would advise against it as a long term solution.

We think of kribs as peaceful, often shy fish. I haven't seen it yet.

-Bryan


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

well this experiment didnt work out.....I placed a small female barely 3cms in a small tank quaranteen tank with a small school of rummy nose tetras to test it out and now there is only one rummy nose tetra left despite being only slightly smaller than her. I figured a single female would be so aggressive but guess I was wrong she constantly hunts them.

The strange thing is on a number of reviews on the net these guys are recommended for community aquarims where I think they are even more aggressive than convicts....which is saying alot.

Icould imagine that they are fine in a large community tank with bigger tank mates.

Shame really because they are great looking little fish.


----------

